# Prince Harry's Browning Hi-Power...



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

If a Hi-Power is good enough for Prince Harry in Afghanistan -



















Then it's good enough for me in Michigan -










Hoppe's no.10

a.k.a Ruger1


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

The High power always fit my hand better than a 1911, I think Browning himself said he fixed all the mistakes on his earlier guns on the Hi power.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

I wonder if Prince Harry left his pistol behind in Afghanastan or if he smuggled it into England.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

And we all know who designed the 1911?

jimmy


----------



## 44mag (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone else notice his American Flag baseball cap in the second photo...pretty cool.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pulled the photos off a Browning Hi-Power web site. Evidently the cap was given to him by an American "mate" he was out on patrol with. Not to get political dizzy but it's a shame that many (but not all) of those who aspire to power have never worn their country's uniform - to say nothing of holding it in disdain.

Hoppe's no.10
a.k.a. Ruger1


----------

